# ICO and Shadow of the Colossus Collection Trophy List



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*ICO and Shadow of the Colossus Collection Trophy List*










The gaming industry has seen a huge push of HD collections, giving gamers a chance to experience past games they may have missed, but remasterd in HD glory. One of those such collections is from Team ICO, and gives us hit classics _ICO_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_. The trophy list for both games has been revealed and you can check it out below.
*
Shadow of the Colossus (18 Bronze, 6 Silver, 6 Gold, 1 Plat)*
*
Valley Wanderer (Bronze)* – _Defeat 1st Colossus._
*
The Sloth (Bronze)* – _Defeat 2nd Colossus._
*
Disturbed Sleep (Bronze)* – _Defeat 3rd Colossus._
*
Path of Gravestones (Bronze)* – _Defeat 4th Colossus._
*
Aerial Dance (Bronze)* – _Defeat 5th Colossus._
*
Entombed Giant (Bronze)* – _Defeat 6th Colossus._
*
Waves of Thunder (Bronze)* – _Defeat 7th Colossus._
*
Wall Scaler (Bronze)* – _Defeat 8th Colossus._
*
Slumbering Caveman (Bronze)* – _Defeat 9th Colossus._
*
Unknown Tracks (Bronze)* – _Defeat 10th Colossus._
*
Guardian Unleashed (Bronze)* – _Defeat 11th Colossus._
*
Silent Thunder (Bronze)* – _Defeat 12th Colossus._
*
Signs in the Sky (Bronze)* – _Defeat 13th Colossus._
*
Shielded Colossus (Bronze)* – _Defeat 14th Colossus._
*
Valley of the Fallen (Bronze)* – _Defeat 15th Colossus._
*
Final Colossus (Bronze)* – _Defeat 16th Colossus._
*
Hang Glider (Bronze)* – _Hang onto the hawk for more than 30 seconds._
*
Slippery Ride (Bronze)* – _Hang onto the fish for over 30 seconds._
*
The Forbidden (Silver)* – _Clear the game in normal difficulty._
*
Wander and the Forbidden (Silver)* – _Clear the game in hard difficulty._
*
Resistance (Silver)* – _Endure being sucked into the light for over 1 minute in the ending._
*
Collector (Silver)* – _Acquire all items available in normal time attack._
*
Agro Circus (Silver)* – _Perform all stunt riding using Agro._
*
Tower of Prayer (Silver)* – _Save at all save points._
*
Climber (Gold)* – _Reached the top of the shrine._
*
Meticulous Collector (Gold)* – _Acquire all items available in hard time attack._
*
Cornucopia (Gold)* – _Acquired all fruits in the world._
*
Endangered Lizards (Gold)* – _Killed all shining lizards._
*
Stalwart Wander (Gold)* – _Max out HP bar._
*
Mighty Wander (Gold)* – _Max out stamina bar._
*
Wander and the Colossus (Platinum)* – _Acquired all Trophies._

*

ICO (2 Bronze, 4 Silver, 9 Gold, 1 Plat)*
*
Rescue (Bronze)* – _Rescue Yorda._
*
Failure (Bronze)* – _Finish watching the demo scene confronting the Queen at the front gate stage._
*
Armed and Ready (Silver)* – _Acquire Sword._
*
East Gate (Silver)* – _Open East Gate._
*
West Gate (Silver)* – _Open West Gate._
*
Farewell (Silver)* – _Finish watching farewell demo with Yorda at the front gate stage._
*
Royal Arms (Gold)* – _Acquire Queen’s Sword._
*
Emancipation (Gold)* – _Clear the game._
*
Split the Watermelon (Gold)* – _Bring the watermelon to Yorda upon completing 2nd time through._
*
Spiked Club (Gold)* – _Acquire spiked club._
*
Shining Sword (Gold)* – _Acquire shining sword._
*
Bench Warmer (Gold)* – _Save at all save points._
*
Express Journey (Gold)* – _Beat the game within 4 hours._
*
Castle Guide (Gold)* – _Beat the game within 2 hours._
*
Unscathed Escape (Gold)* – _Clear the game without viewing a game over screen._
*
Enlightenment (Platinum)* – _Acquire all trophies.


Source: PSLS
_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Oooo, nice addition. NOw if only we could get Goldeneye and Soul Reaver, I would be a very happy bunny.

While we are on classics though, can anyone remember the name of that game on the PS where you had two characters, one of which was a girl, and you had to work together to escape dungeons etc.


----------

